# AUSTRIA (West): Vorarlberg



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

stefanguti said:


> more pictures!


yes, MOAR!


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> yes, MOAR!


MATSCH MOAR!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

MENNI, MENNI MOAR PIKTSCHRS!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

ok, es werden keine Platzverweise ausgesprochen, dafür neue Fotos

it´s usal in * Feldkirch * to use the big area of old buildings (villas) to build high standard residents

_example: _






a few other views from Feldkirch 


*Ardetzenberg*



*Levis *



*Inner Town to Tisis *



_the whole in the night a few hours later _


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

so friends ... nice weather and a hour time yesterday (Part 1)


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice collection!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

yesterday evening, i was at a special place, weather was not that good 

back at home i realised that i had low resolution activated 







*main part of the rail system*





*The jail*




*high density ?!*





*nice overview*





*i just love that "vienna style" building*





*when i turn around 100% wood*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I sometimes wonder what a great metropolis could exist in these places. One big Rhine valley/Lake Constance city, rather than all those low-density mid-sized towns...


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

"Rheintal" is the 4th biggest agglomeration (inhabitants) in Austria.
and Rheintal is the most densiest area (after Vienna) in Austria 

but you´re right ... we can build a VERY big town in the future


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*autumn update*

*Feldkirch - Altenstadt*








the shopping malls outside 




the highway seperates *Feldkirch* from *Rankweil *





*Rankweil *and surrounding areas at the hills ... check the density 






view in direction inner town ... what a great place to spend time (and take pics)


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome places


----------



## pogo_mieze (Sep 22, 2008)

nice pics, awesome skyscrapers! 10/10


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ There is NO critisizing Vorarlberg!!! Irony makes it even worse. 

V-Berg is really nice. If only all the V-Bergers lived in one big city... that would be a metropolis that could rival Zurich or Stuttgart in many ways and it would cut down on car traffic in the area. 
I remember being stuck in a jam between Höchst and Hard - pure hell!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice shots mate, Austria is a great country.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have never heard of this city before. Nice!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Which city?


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ _Danke für die geistige Unterstützung _



last Saturday i was Rollerblading to present the *Rhine* (on other side: Switzerland). it´s very nice to know that you have a place like this about 15 min. from city centre where you drive xx km´s without crossing any car streets








everywhere are maps to know what´s possible to do (and further informations)


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Götzis (district Feldkirch)*










Burg Neu Montfort: 

700 yo. getting renovated at the moment 





one of the smaller churches of that town





an upper part of Götzis, without clouds you could see the whole "Rheintal"





the main church 






overview







for you i drove to "Meschach", i don´t know if it´s part of Götzis or an own village ... it was once the smallest village in Vorarlberg


this should be an official road (even for trucks and busses  ) .. also had contact with a truck *puh*




but this is what i wanted .... 





be aware of stones .... 














right above should be the highest point of the town (1600m ~)





typical old houses









for my friend JJFOX ... btw: typical cows for Vorarlberg





St. Arbogast (something religious between "Götzis" and "Klaus")






for friends of high speed (but there often speed controls here)





this is "Klaus" (view to Rheintal, direction Feldkirch)









some typical houses from the 70-80´s 
(they surely weren´t cheap, even not the ground)


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Energy2003 said:


> it´s usal in * Feldkirch * to use the big area of old buildings (villas) to build high standard residents
> 
> _example: _



Are these developments of private owners of the villas themselves or who usually owns these villas?


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Energy2003 said:


> *main part of the rail system*



In these views, Feldkirch reminds me of Baden (CH): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baden_AG


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

i think cause of the high costs of those villas and the "Grundsteuer" of the big area, the most owners have to sell a part of the ground to keep at least the villa to their own.

and the area based next to the inner town has a very big value.



Baden doens´t look that "romantiv" by the fact that they just have 1/2 of the inhabitants.

(here on the photo the parts with the most inhabitants are behind the "mountain" and are not visable

but baden itself, looks quite nice too


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

my last saturday mini journey brought me to *Appenzelll* ... an original Swiss Region just 20 min. away from state boarder next to Feldkirch 






great photo weather 

 hno:


above the fog ..... typical houses everywhere ... 












below the fog .... 












PART 1 / 2


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Traitor! 

j/k
Lovely pics.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Like a fairy tale...Lovely!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Part2 of Appenzell*

so, i´ve a bit time now to present part 2 











cheese museum




i drove completly to nowhere ... and i found this :wtf:





hmmm ... a bridge in the fog .... the police pleases you to don´t jump .... 




so, could be high  




mystery pure 




leaving appenzell through the other side is a bit a hit into the face, it comes directly from nowhere to St. Gallen (< 100.000 inh.).



(find the highrise)


----------



## sämelihülz (Dec 20, 2007)

Energy2003 said:


>


Hey Energy, vat is dät Grünstreifen in the Bäkgraound?


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

da fliesst der Fluss "Frutz" in Richtung "Rhein" (rechts nach links). einige Meter auf beiden Seiten sind Bäume, ab der Hälfte des oben gezeigten Bildes ist es quasi ein Naherholungsgebiet (mit Schwimmbad)

english: it´s river going in direction left to the "Rhine"


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Der Fluss heißt im Ernst "Frutz"? :lol:


----------



## sämelihülz (Dec 20, 2007)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Der Fluss heißt im Ernst "Frutz"? :lol:


wir sind nich immer Kindergarten... 

aber ich musste auch lachen :lol: Frutz hehe Furtz!! :lol:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Frutz!


----------



## sämelihülz (Dec 20, 2007)

Furtz :lol:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

This thread is rapidly going down the drain - and I'm to blame!



Energy, some more pics to save this thread, please!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg Nightshots*

^^ _btw. there´s also a river called "Lutz" but it´s in the Walgau._



sorry, for the quality, but without a DSLR - just a normal digicam - it´s nearly impossible to get good pictures, even for my Canon 



view on *Lauterach, Bezirk Bregenz*









*Bregenz*, suburbs







*Feldkirch *, suburbs




Feldirch - my town - the way i like it :banana:



*Feldkirch*, _photos shot with a cheap 4 MP camera ... but i like the result_






Frastanz, next to Feldkirch


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch - city portrait*

presenting town part: *Ardetzenberg * _(which is official not seen as a part), the inhabitants are counted to inner city _


to the honour of an astronom of the 15th century coming from here 






Vereinigungsbrücke, was built about 100 years ago (?) and was long the main toute to the parts "Nofels" and "Tosters"

_this year was a luxury event with special catering and dinning on the bridge, so sad, that i heard of it too late_






view on the biggest ice sport hall of Vorarlberg





to honour of those who guarded "Feldkirch" in 1799 (built 1799)
_it looks likes a small park but it´s really VERY small (but nice) at that place_





nice 100 yrs. old buildings standing hidden on the "Schellenberg"
_i´m sure a lot of people here don´t know them _






Ruine "Burg Tosters" (back left) and two commie blocks in front 





with open eyes you can always see something old






even that ... old textile fabrics needed energy ....





and whereever you are, there are moutains in the view





the streets are narrow, the inhabtiants are rich and the houses are old and nice 





and the place itself is just lovely 





(all shots done within a radius of 50m!)


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Another very nice set!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Marktgemeinde Rankweil - Bezirk Feldkirch*

*first we start with a few typical (but not sooo pretty) buildings: *














































*now, we go to the main reason for my foto shoot *









































































*i went inside for 2 pics* ... _didn´t want to disturb anybody_






















*
and a tried to take a few pics from around the area*


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

:applause:

I have never seen pictures of Rankweil before.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I know someone from Rankweil - but I had no idea it really existed!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

for all those impressed by the name *"Frutz"* 

_pics from yesterday ... just had my handy with me 
_

Frutz is the boarder (on the pic) between *Rankweil* and *Sulz*
_of course it meets a lot of other towns and villages_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice shots :applause:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

the boss was in *Kaufbeuren in Bavaria* last Saturday.

_i´m too less there, but since, they opened a Burger King there i will visit it more, even cause it´s a very nice town _


Suburbs overview






a view pics from inner city




















of course all photos Copyright by ME !


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

What's with that "edit" bubble?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

the only thing NOT interesting on the nice pics is the "edit" bubble; would just show my parked car and gf


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Feldkirch Tosters ... in the wood


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*2x Bregenzer Wald*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*near BREGENZ*

Bregenz far away




Teil der alten Fa. HEAD 








altes Haus der Pfarrei Angestellten

















einfach so altes Haus


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos. Especially love those shots from the forest...so nice.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Skiing*

a few skiing impressions 


Valley "Montafon"


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mountains ....*

*all over Vorarlberg*

























































respect goes to: Bergpeter/VLBG


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

beautiful, it's the first time I see pictures of Voralberg.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ millions of germans have been here yet


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch*

*MONTFORT Spektakel 2009 *_(Teil der Serie: Historische Kleinstädte Österreichs)_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bregenz, Lake Constance*

div. Impressions 















































_thanks to the "VOL-Bilder-User"_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bregenz*

*old places @ Bregenz *... _for HDR friends _


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

_it´s summer time und da ist der Bodensee recht fein ... _


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

above "Rheintal"






















(C) DODI




Feldkirch, diverse Impressions







































_the onliest place who had been bombed in II. WW_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

some impressions 























































(C) VOL Foto Community


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

noon 













afternoon 














between:














































































_*different bath seas next to each other *_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch in August*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

a mile in direction wood 










































this is the place to be


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos, really great


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*St. Gallenkirch*

a small village at the End of the *Montafon* (Valley)


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice landscapes. i love these mountains...


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dornbirn*

a few buildings in the inner city 






















































.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those last photos are really amazing... those buildings are very nice


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mountain Impressions*

_^^ yes, yes, pretty town_


AUTUMN is Coming:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also very nice autumn photos those above @Energy...


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch*

a few more meters track done in my town


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bregenz*

a few impressions around "Bregenz"


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

div. Impressions from the "Rheintal"





























































(C) VOL Photo Community


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Gurtis*

above Frastanz, Bezirk Feldkirch 



auf den ersten Schneefall hin, nochmal 1 Monat alte Fotos


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

stunning & charming town...!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ im to lazy to search for the real cool pics ... but they´ll come for sure



thanks for your comments


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

This places are like a dream...


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

forgot to give you this (special weather @ home 30.10.2010)


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

again some special weather



Rankweil






Hohenems


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

some shots from my private activities 


*Bath "Feldkirch Felsenau" *
about 100% years old! 
special wather with nearly no Chlor. love it 
27° wather, 32° air


this farmer spends the parking area, lovely house 












inside:























and in the evening:

disco _(bad quality) _


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*GÖFIS*
next to Feldkirch 



direction Switzerland/Liechtenstein











the village itself










direction lake constance


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Waldbad Feldkirch Gisingen *


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the set of pics on post # 145....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

_^^ you´re welcome !_


*Schruns, Montafon*
first snow this year, but hope the weather allows 1-2 more days at the swimming bath


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

When I was a child I always enjoyed my vacations in the Austrian mountains much more than the beach holidays in Spain or Greece and I still do.

It's really a blessed region.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ you´re welcome 



Today: an organisation which does 100% regional and organic food together with mentally disabled.
"Day of open door" for the public to check what they do


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bregenz*

after a lot of nature; a few town shots from Bregenz: 

i wasn´t in the inner city, the real beautiful buildings are in the pedestrian zone


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Happy Christmas to everybody !*

_2 weeks ago before the snow was the fog _


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

the favourite ski area of the local inhabitants 

_my good mobile stayed at the car, so bad quality_








































Infos: http://www.brandnertal-interaktiv.at/winter.html


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos from Austria....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice new photos from Austria


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

St. Gallenkirch - Vorarlbergs biggest ski-area

*SilvrettaMontafon
*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pictures I made on a short stop transiting Bregenz:


Bregenz - Bodensee (A) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bregenz - Bodensee (A) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bregenz - Bodensee (A) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bregenz - Bodensee (A) by cinxxx, on Flickr

*scroll >>>>>*


P1090694_96_Stitch by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1090706_08_Stitch by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

What a cute city Bregenz is.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Stuben am Arlberg*

cause i reached the maximum for a free account at imageshack, this will be one of my last pictures: 






Stuben/Lech, in direction St. Anton


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

What a finale, then. Thanks for posting.
Ever considered other options? Like Photobucket.com, or flickr...


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

_hmm, more than 2300 photos uploaded and still not kicked out of imageshack .... _


so, *Ski Area "Schwarzenberg-Bödele" *2 days ago 

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ski Area "Arlberg"

presented cause i found out a few minutes ago that it was choosen the best ski area in the world 


































































there´s also a video:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely.....:cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch*

a bathsea with view to the mountains with fresh snow (at the end of april  )










[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

due to the bad weather i ve to grab out my last summer pics ...


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time commenting on this thread, and western Austria looks truly stunning and spectacular with all that snow on those mountain slopes, making it indeed a very popular place for winter sports (skiing and snowboarding especially). Those shots truly rival those found here in the United States, especially on the slopes of the Sierra Nevada here in northern California (plus Lake Tahoe and Reno in Nevada), and those picture-perfect winter shots truly make me believe that those are postcards indeed because of the photo quality! Of course, the spring- and summertime shots looks very different, as the green landscapes appear in its place... and I find the winter shots as vibrant as those taken during the springtime because I can see the contrasts between the plants that look bare in December versus those same pine trees and grass sprouting in its glory in April. Indeed, those mountain shots look truly dramatic and fantastic at the same time, if only I know how to do a winter sport, then I could practice my skills on those excellent slopes that have lovely views of a town far away...

Excellent snaps, my friend! I'll keep coming back for more! :hug:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ thanks a lot! 


it´s indeed interesting and nice (for me as a lover of my country) to see how much possibilities you have even in such a small place during all the 4 seasons

_btw: if ever possible i try to use my real digicam instead of my mobilephone_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

from the same place like the sea photo with snow above (#165)

of course its so warm now that i also was in the water


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Very very nice. More than 10 years ago, I spend one week in Au/Schoppernau. I remember visiting Bregenz and another small and old town nearby, but apart from that I just enjoyed the spectacular nature. These pictures certainly remind me of that :cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

near Götzis, a relaxed evening


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dornbirn*

two random shots from the inner city


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch-Frastanz*

Fullmoon Swimming in Feldkirch. Vorarlbergs oldest swim area



some had to walk nearly 1km to the pool 














































































(C) VOL


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

just a mile away from above pictures the view to Frastanz and the "walgau" (valley) is very beautiful


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch*

*August evening .... *







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

some urban impressions .... 


*Bregenz*, inner city 




























uh, in the ghetto


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Feldkirch*









































































by me


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

good camera


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hard, near Bregenz*
you see "lake constance" 

_my lunch break _




1/2


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

2/2 




























Photo of the day?!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

still not posted enough summer photos and the winter is back again ... 


*GOLM:*


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool and I like the Alps.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Laterns*

^^ good 


the first "real" ski area near my hometown


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Damüls*

sorry for nearly only mountain pics


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

my area from above


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Lovely :applause:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pictures from the area of the tripoint with Liechtenstein and Switzerland

On the other side of the river is actually Switzerland


Tripoint A/CH/FL by cinxxx, on Flickr


Tripoint A/CH/FL by cinxxx, on Flickr


Tripoint A/CH/FL by cinxxx, on Flickr


Tripoint A/CH/FL by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Austria :cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hohenems *


i took a few pictures to be a bit more "urban" at least once 
there are just random and out of the car ...


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*The Fog *


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

#191, picture 1:
What are they going to do with this beautiful building?
Looks pretty run down.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ old jewish community, but no matter what that building was for
(will be back with another angle from that building soon)


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

my favourite ski area (DAMÜLS)


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Faschina*

with view to Damüls
the sign on the pist (red rectangle with black frame) means "extreme skiroute" :grass:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

part of the nice and old building above in Hohenems: 






btw: "Mahlzeit"


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zwischenwasser*

damn weather but nice place


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

view to my valley "Rheintal"


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Viktorsberg*


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

One of the most beautiful place!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dornbirn*

go for Dinner ...


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

Energy2003 said:


> damn weather but nice place


wow! I must visit this place:cheers:

It must be even better on high water :nuts:


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really nice place


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Raveolution said:


> wow! I must visit this place:cheers:
> 
> It must be even better on high water :nuts:



i think you would be the first tourist to do so 




then you would love that area ... nicer surroundings, more sun and more waterfalls:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Röthis*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great landscape shots!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Vorarlberg by Giraldo., on Flickr

_Fall! by Giraldo., on Flickr

Instrospeccion by Giraldo., on Flickr


Urban Life! by Giraldo., on Flickr

Sailing in the past. by Giraldo., on Flickr

People! by Giraldo., on Flickr

Some of my Pictures from vorarlberg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

Energy2003 said:


> i think you would be the first tourist to do so
> 
> then you would love that area ... nicer surroundings, more sun and more waterfalls:


yes, there surely are some WW kayakers in the area


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

so, a bit late but my first Pictures of 2015



as a freak i have to go with every weather.
clouds = new snow = less sun, but who cares ... 















for luck i got this view:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Brand (one of my favourites)*

weather forecast says "bad weather" .... tztztz 











































this is the way we do it (offpiste)












friend sunk in snow :lol:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*"Brand" again*

this time i´ve been to the part "Bürserberg" .. with nice view to Bludenz 
The town is under the fog, but posted that view a view pages ago


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Röthis*

same rare "non skiing" pics


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Klösterle (Sonnenkopf)*

season end is near 


on sunday they conditions were still great


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Silvretta Montafon*

Season opening in the beginning of Dec


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Austria; Merry Christmas btw :cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

it´s all up to the weather 



*Saturday:* (im Montafon) 








































*Sunday: *


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch*

2 random shots outside of town ....


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

since the season is 1 month old it´s time to post pics of it 



_(different ski areas; all of them in "Montafon")_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Austria :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great mountain scenery! kay:


----------



## glider93 (Dec 20, 2016)

Great Pictures

Thank you very much Energy2003 for sharing them with us.
May you can tell us wich ski resorts are shown?


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing amazing photos from Austria!!!
Great job!!!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Frastanz*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Göfis*

just 1 mile next to my hometown Feldkirch is this lovely (protected) nature area 





















































powered by abload


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Christmas Market in DORNBIRN* _ (sorry for the bad image quality)_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Austria


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*"Laternser Tal" (near Feldkirch Agglomeration)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Austria


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Silvretta Montafon * (our 2nd biggest skiing area)


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice ....


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Back in august I was in de Silvretta Montafon area for some nice hiking in the summer (stayed in Gargellen) Really nice area of Austria must say!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Gargellen is a nice place. Either for hiking or skiing. But with all the closed gastronomy it´s just half the fun
The part "vergalden" is very popular by dutch


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

a great (und not 100% legal) skiing day @ GOLM


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Austria


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

_i forgot to change to summer ... _


*WALGAU * _(the 2nd important area after rhine valley)_


----------

